# Anyone still doing 120v to12v pro audio conversions



## wagonmaster (Jun 27, 2015)

I am wondering if anyone is doing the conversions of the pro-audio pieces to 12v. I am possibly looking to get a Alesis or Rane EQ for my planned system.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## maybebigfootisblurr (Nov 4, 2011)

I am not...just giving a bump


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

To what end? The current generation of 12V DSP’s provide a really high level of control over the signal and are relatively high quality, build wise. I suppose there’s always something better and maybe a few different features that could be gained by using pro audio pieces, but that seems to get into the realm of diminishing returns very quickly, especially once the added cost of the 12V to 120V conversion is factored in.


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

For DSP I don’t see the point unless you already own the unit and want to experiment. 

But when it comes to surround sound processing, there is barely a handful of dedicated 12v solutions.

I bought an Outlaw Audio 975 (smallest home a/v unit I could find) for a possible surround sound project. I was going to power it with a pure sine wave inverter. To my knowledge the key is to not use the regular more common modified sine wave inverters when trying to achieve SQ.

Samlex PST-120-12 Pure Sine Wave Inverter should do the job.

** I haven’t actually tried it yet though. I’m holding off a little longer for a dedicated 12v solution to surface like helix pro mkiii or audiofrog unit..


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I can see why. Car audio processing is very far behind pro and home audio processing.


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

Bnlcmbcar said:


> For DSP I don’t see the point unless you already own the unit and want to experiment.


You are correct about that! I said DSP but I was referring to the analogue EQ units.


----------



## youdoofus (Dec 30, 2013)

wagonmaster said:


> I am wondering if anyone is doing the conversions of the pro-audio pieces to 12v. I am possibly looking to get a Alesis or Rane EQ for my planned system.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tim


dont both of those units use a 9v power in? in either event, they use dc current to power their internals, so it shouldnt be too hard to get that kind of conversion done


----------

